# Elmer Verburg Fancy II



## miner49r (Dec 22, 2011)

I made this to give to my father in-law for Christmas. He's tough to shop for. She runs, but I think the flywheel needs to go on a diet. I ruined the first one by breaking a tap in it and had to scramble to find whatever I had lying around to make it. (what is it with me and #6 taps!) A little polish, a base, and she'll be ready to wrap.

Alan
btw: The flywheel is already starting to rust. Should I hit it with some lacquer?


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice indeed Alan, he should really appreciate it. I used to make finger engines as Christmas presents, and everyone loved them. They are a very personal gift, not like going out and spending a few bucks in a shop.

If you want to stop rusting on steel parts, I find that giving them a high finish polish on a buffing wheel stops the rust.

I don't know whether it is the wax in the buffing compound that does it, being embedded in the surface, or just the chrome like finish, but I have had steel parts for years that have shown no signs of rusting, even though handled a lot.


John


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice Alan, I am sure he will be very pleased with such a thoughtful gift.


----------



## danstir (Dec 22, 2011)

How do I get on your gift list!! Very nice!


----------



## ChrisB (Dec 22, 2011)

Really pretty engine, I like the column design. Really adds to the engine.


----------



## miner49r (Dec 22, 2011)

Thx for all the kind comments.
Ok. I couldn't leave well enough alone. I put the flywheel on a crash diet and decided to polish the facets. Uugh, ferrous metals! I also didn't like the slop in the crank bushing and replaced it. Aerating the flywheel lost about 0.60oz. and runs much better at low speeds. Final pics and video follow...

Chris: I just followed the Elmers plans.
Dan: Not bad for my second build... if I do say so myself.
Bill: As you know, these take quite a bit of time. The next build I will log my hours. The list is very long. Be patient.
Bogs: When he opens this I might have to make a gang of finger engines because everyone will want one and I won't have to worry about an air source.

Link to video---> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628532304413/

Alan


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice runner Alan.

Here is a vid of my basic shape finger engines, all mine are based around this design because I know it works. As you say, nothing else is needed to get them to run, perfect for a desktop.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezOawsPXMns[/ame]

A few more, same design, different shapes.














All went as gifts


John


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Dec 23, 2011)

What a great idea for a gift! The engines look great
Brad


----------



## chucketn (Dec 23, 2011)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

>



John,
How did you make the circles on the sides of the flywheels?

Chuck in E. TN


----------

